# Electric yard cart



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That idea would work.

Plenty of electric bicycle kits you could use. The ones where the motor is in the front wheel would be ideal. You could then just use the front forks and head tube from an old bike welded or bolted to the front of your cart.
A kit would give you the motorised wheel, controller and battery set up.

A twist grip throttle would allow you to lead it at your desired walking speed.


Another option would be to find an electric wheelchair. That would give you a pair of motorised wheels, joystick controller, and battery set up.
Replace the two wheels on the cart with the powered wheelchair motorised wheels, castors on the front, and you can lead it around using the joystick control.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

A bike wheel motor would help - but only a little as it's intended to push a smaller load a lot faster
The wheelchair or light golf cart would be a better fit


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

can anyone help with recommendations for a SPECIFIC motor? hopefully from a company that is actually responsive?

I have tried contacting several companies including golden motor and received no response.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Like Duncan said, a bicycle hub motor is geared to go 15-20 mph not 3 mph. ( walking speed )

A human can put out 300 watts, so if you can move the load, a 750 watt motor geared correctly should do fine. You will probably need 2 stage reduction with a jack shaft. 

This is one of many places that has the components you need.
http://electricscooterparts.com/index.html


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

usagi said:


> can anyone help with recommendations for a SPECIFIC motor? hopefully from a company that is actually responsive?


'Specific' is a bit more difficult.

It all comes down to where you are and what your budget and skills are for building the drive mechanism.
I don't know if there is company that will sell a single 'motor' that meets that need as you will also have to take into account some sort of transmission to gear the motor down to wheel speed. Without the information on the transmission I wouldn't know what motor would be appropriate.

There will be companies that sell geared motors for specific applications, like wheelchairs, but then you would need to research which wheelchair model gives you something most like what you want and then contact the manufacturers.


I would still recommend using parts from an old electric wheel chair or mobility scooter. It will give you the motor, a reduction gear box, a drive wheel or two, a controller and throttle, an maybe even the batteries and charger.
Looking on auction sites and local for sale notices, and maybe even a local mobility shop, might lead you to a range of cheap old chairs that would give you parts to do what you need.


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

looks like these motors may be good options?

http://electricscooterparts.com/motors36volt.html

MOT-36600G
MOT-36600PL

they include 60:9 reducers so reduction would be simpler?


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had bad experiences with this co. Their prices are high and their service is terrible.


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

electro wrks said:


> I've had bad experiences with this co. Their prices are high and their service is terrible.


who would you recommend?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If you want to do something cheap - how about a windscreen wiper motor?
12v - every car has at least one 
And it has a built in reduction gear
I started to use one on a bike but instead I used it on a home made thickness-er 
It drives the wood under the main cutting spindle

I simply attached an old bike chain wheel (from a old rear cluster) to the drive spindle
Then you would just need to run a chain to your driven wheel


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

Duncan said:


> If you want to do something cheap - how about a windscreen wiper motor?
> 12v - every car has at least one
> And it has a built in reduction gear
> I started to use one on a bike but instead I used it on a home made thickness-er
> ...


doesn't have to be cheap. simple is better though.

i took a look around at wiper motors. they have the gear reduction but they all seem pretty weak, due to being limited to 12v and 5A automotive systems. i found a 24v marine one, but 84W max.

i wonder if these are any good?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/450w...rushed-motor-Electric-bicycle/1803874385.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/350w...-motor-Electric-bicycle-motor/1803139795.html


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

How much power do you need?

If you are pushing this barrow at 1m/sec (slow walking speed) an 85 watt motor translates to an extra 8.5Kg force - 19 lbs force assisting you

The 450 watt motor would be pushing with 45Kgs - 99lbs force 
Or you could go a bit faster (2m/sec) and have 49 lbs force

Those motors are spinning a bit fast - 390rpm - you would need to gear them down quite a lot to get to walking speed

Wheel - 20 inch? - 63 inch circumference - 1.6m - would need 37 rpm for 1m/sec
So about a 10 : 1 reduction - 

You would probably need a double reduction to get that with bike bits

If you are pushing a 200 lb barrow 19 lbs of assistance would help - two of them would give 38 lbs force


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

Duncan said:


> How much power do you need?
> 
> If you are pushing this barrow at 1m/sec (slow walking speed) an 85 watt motor translates to an extra 8.5Kg force - 19 lbs force assisting you
> 
> ...


pulling a 200lb cart. it's pretty hard over the rough terrain, frequent hangups on large rocks, boulders and potholes, tall vegetation and shrubs. plus it's soft dirt and not flat.

also, i don't want this merely an assist. i want it to fully haul, i just want to steer. so i want to build it to take the full load.

high ratio planetary reducer?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/80mm...anetary-gear-box-gear-reducer/1762425990.html


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you looked at electric caravan movers?








Google should be able to provide a range of manufacturers.


----------



## usagi (Jun 16, 2015)

Woodsmith said:


> Have you looked at electric caravan movers?


interesting. they are pretty slow, expensive and short range. i don't need to haul 18,000lbs but the basic idea is similar to what i need. you are suggesting looking for a broken one and modding it?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, modding a broken one would work.

Equally making one from a pair of electric wheelchair drive units would work too. Look for something like these.










I have a pair, like these, I got from ebay for £15 that I want to make in to a trailer mover. 








They have a worm drive, so no brakes needed, and also have a lever to disengage the gears so it can freewheel.

Mine run unloaded at 180rpm wheel speed at 12v but are rated for 24v.
Should be good for moving at least 200lb of person and chair so would suit your needs.

Finding an old chair on ebay (or other auction site) would give you the controller as well as the motors and wheels.


----------

